# Cloudy Water, Amateur Tank?



## newaquairist (Jan 25, 2011)

My 2.5g that I got about three weeks ago is getting cloudy, but I have no filter. The entire content of the tank is as follows:

2 silver f. guppies
1 silver m. guppy
1 unidentified _anubis_
and a hairy dark alga that im working on getting rid of.

If im not using a filter, how can I reduce the cloudyness?

I do a 20% water change every three days, and i feed them a pinch of flake twice a week.

Any help at all would be great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Water changes may be the only way. Test for ammonia and see if you get a reading. Preferrably with a liquid test kit. Male/females will not be a good mixture in that small of a tank.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you using tap water? RO water? Purified water? I know with the betta my girlfriend used to keep it made a difference.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Without a filter, your nitrogen cycle will take longer to start. This cloudiness may be a bacteria bloom, in which case it will clear with time. Keep on those PWC's though.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kill the lights an dstop adding food for a few days and the tank should clear up.


my .02


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this a well planted tank with good lighting? If so the plants will help to filter the water, I would recommend a small sponge filter driven by an air pump. Tanks less than 10 gallons are hard to keep and you might find it's just too small for your your fish to thrive.


----------

